# wanna have a heart attack? :p



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just threw all my tombstones I made and three animated deer out! 

Having to find more space and because it doesn't fit into my theme this year, and I won't get around to it for wolves, these deer are gone. :googly:







(not to worry, deer were $5 ea at CVS after sale and I kept the motors. The tombstones sucked anyway. Need to make better ones this year. heh)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Did you at least pass them on to Curby's?


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

WHERE!? I'm in IL. I'd love those deers motors!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I kept the motors. I may be dumb, but I'm not stupid!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

We all have moments of sanity, Sickie....

My garbage man must have thought I was completely nuts last week when the remnants of a 16ft corpsed dragon were sitting in a pile on the curb to be taken away.....


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Same here, except I threw a bunch of skulls away a few months back.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

what kind, monk?


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> LOL I kept the motors. I may be dumb, but I'm not stupid!


DAMN!!! LOL! No, I knew you weren't stupid, Ickie. Never hurts ta ask, though. Hey all you people throwing things out, give us unemployed haunters a heads up, first! LOL!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> what kind, monk?


Paper mache experiments. They were okay, but after moving to the new (smaller) house, somethings had to go and I figured they were expendable.
The wife's upset because I already started making new ones and have no place to keep them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

groovie ghoulie said:


> DAMN!!! LOL! No, I knew you weren't stupid, Ickie. Never hurts ta ask, though....


Darn right. The worst anyone can say is no, so ask anyway.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Darn right. The worst anyone can say is no, so ask anyway.


no


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Monk, what an awful thing to say. And you are stalking me aren't you? Everywhere I go...there you are. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

and I thought I was one of the only wise acres here.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

no, I'd say there is a 20% chance of running into a wise arse in each thread.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

out of that 20% is there a 10% chance of accidentally knocking them down?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seems to me 80% of the frequent posters are wiseasses


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> out of that 20% is there a 10% chance of accidentally knocking them down?





> Seems to me 80% of the frequent posters are wiseasses


Did you know that analysts have proven that nearly 97.3% of all statistics are made up?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> Did you know that analysts have proven that nearly 97.3% of all statistics are made up?


...like the articles published in The Weekly World News


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

... or absolutely anything quoted in a political campaign ad.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anybody else throw out anything this year that would give us a heart attack?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Anybody else throw out anything this year that would give us a heart attack?


way to bring the thread back on track.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Instead of throwing stuff out, I break them down to thier basic parts and put them back into the supplies for new props. Last year my skelly cage came apart at the last minute so I will take it apart and store the six foot pieces of 1/2 pvc that was painted black and reuse them. The bottom and top of the cage will be reused to make a new cage for this year using wood slats instead of the pvc. My budget won't allow me to just throw usable items out.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Revenant said:


> ... or absolutely anything quoted in a political campaign ad.


Hey, I resemble that remark  I used to write campaign ads.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I throw away a ton of 2x4, plywood, lots of 1x all the time. Just no where to keep it. so I only take it the project I am working on.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> ...like the articles published in The Weekly World News


NO!No..Please..tell me its not true!!!!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

The only time that anything is thrown out is if it's covered in mouse urine and/or full of bugs!! Ew. We reuse, reuse, reuse!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Unless it is destroyed or totally unusable i do not throw anything away.There are so many ways to turn something into something else totally new.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

destroyed i could of used that in me Dorothy goes to hell wizard of oz scene needed wreckage from the twister.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok..I need better glasses...
I thought you wrote,
"I threw UP all over my tombstones and deer".......
I was afraid there would be pics......
ewwww......

Furr, 
who's parents are visiting and is stressed out keeping them occupied. LOL


----------

